# How have I lost weight so easily?



## Mark Parrott (Nov 3, 2016)

I have been overweight for roughly 20 years.  I averaged around 15-16 stone.  Once I did manage to get down to 13.5 stone, but that was hard & weight piled back on.  Now I'm down to around 12.5 stone & I found it very easy.  I had a bit of a head start with being undiagnosed T2, but went LCHF immediately & continued to lose weight at a steady pace.  Now is it really the LCHF way of life that's doing it or the fact I no longer eat full packets of cherry bakewells on a regular basis?  Am l just eating less calories than I used to without realizing?  And, will I stop losing weight?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 3, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> ...went LCHF immediately & continued to lose weight at a steady pace.  Now is it really the LCHF way of life that's doing it or the fact I no longer eat full packets of cherry bakewells on a regular basis?  Am l just eating less calories than I used to without realizing?  And, will I stop losing weight?


I'd imagine it's a combination of both Marky.  I find that the amazing thing about LCHF is that it seems to pretty much eradicate hunger and cravings.  However, when I do 'carb up' my system they return with a vengeance.  I'm not skinny by any means, but I'm going to have to start eating a bit more to slow down and eventually stop weight loss.  Now that's a sentence I never thought I'd be typing!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, I've also found it easy to lose weight  Never really been overweight, but certainly carrying quite a few extra pounds which tend to show on my small frame. Since I stopped drinking alcohol in January I have gone down from 11st 9lbs to 9st 11lbs (neatly reversing the numbers there! ) I don't do LCHF and this has been the only real change I have made, so I suppose in my case it must simply be down to thousands of needless calories from the booze, built up and up over the past 40 years. I now weigh about the same as I did when I was 35. I seem to have settled now, with my weight hardly fluctuating over the past 3-4 weeks, so maybe I have reached my 'ideal' weight. Perhaps you are not quite there yet, Mark?

You've made pretty big changes to your diet, but I think that as long as you are getting all the necessary nutrients and vitamins I wouldn't worry too much about the number when you step on the scales  The main thing is - do you feel much healthier?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 3, 2016)

Do I feel healthier?  well, not really.  One thing I recently noticed is I don't get out of breath as easily as I did before, but l think I've lost some muscle mass & definitely feel weaker.  I'm hoping a bit more exercise should help that, though I'm not very good at exercise.  Need a kick up the bony bum.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Do I feel healthier?  well, not really.  One thing I recently noticed is I don't get out of breath as easily as I did before, but l think I've lost some muscle mass & definitely feel weaker.  I'm hoping a bit more exercise should help that, though I'm not very good at exercise.  Need a kick up the bony bum.


Exercise will certainly help - strength training to build some bulk, and muscle is denser than fat  Also, aerobic exercise will improve your cardio-vascular system, improve insulin sensitivity, and give you lots of lovely endorphins!  I really didn't feel like going out for a run this morning, but forced myself to do it and got back feeling 100 times brighter 

Find something you enjoy and it's less of a chore. How about swimming? That ticks both strength and aerobic boxes  Rowing machines are good too - a 2km row takes about 8-9 minutes and again ticks both boxes


----------



## trophywench (Nov 3, 2016)

Ah - think you've said why Mark - muscle weighs more than flab so if you have lost it, it takes more off your overall weight.  If you don't feel better generally from the weight loss then I'd think you will if you just start exercising again.

Want to come and decorate our living room?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Want to come and decorate our living room?


I suggested he find something he would *enjoy*, Jenny!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 3, 2016)

Actually, I don't mind decorating.  I'm doing our kitchen this weekend.  I can't swim, though wifey tried to teach me, but being in the water just terrified me.  I've got a bike that's gathering dust (& rust) should really get that out of retirement.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 3, 2016)

I can't paper a ceiling on my own, me and dad used to do the paper hanging years ago - I remember doing best part of the living room one day - and being a knackered old Victorian terrace you don't get many straight lines or right angles LOL - then Ma arrived and started putting her nose in.  The piece we were doing had a light switch 2 different plug sockets and went round the outer corner of the chimney breast - always the worst piece in the room.  Creases, tears and a right B mess.  I told her to leave, please!  After she had Dad asked 'What d'you think Jen?'  and I said, 'I tell you what I think, Dad' - and pulled it back off the wall and scrapped it !  New one went up 100% fine.

However other than the living room ceiling, which Pete does on his own perfectly adequately (but after 16 years and a leak LOL it needs redoing - yes we have had the leak sorted!) I'm not allowed to have wallpaper in my house now.  So he can get on with it - but he won't start.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 3, 2016)

I have lost almost 60lb since DX, the Dr. told me to get to 180lb, I walked out of the Dr.'s office thinking I might get to 190 but that's a struggle.... I'd done it previously but on a very bad diet

By the new year I'd reached 190lb, this time on a reasonable diet & was actually heading down the LCHF route (even though I didn't know it at the time). I started LCHF & suddenly I was at 180 and dropping Currently I'm looking to maintain at about 165 or less. My diet, these days, is full of green vegetables & protein; a far cry from what I had been eating which was very carb laden though I did use a lot of brown rice, whole-wheat bread & pasta so I didn't consider it unhealthy, just lacked in green veggies
I find my Way of Eating quite sustainable, provides enough energy, feel fitter, healthier & generally pretty good. FBG is usually pretty stable at about 5.0 (needs a little bit of work). The downside is that I have a closet full of clothes that don't fit anymore


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 3, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> ...The downside is that I have a closet full of clothes that don't fit anymore


One word...Ebay!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 3, 2016)

I bought a belt in Bulgaria & they put 2 extra holes in it as I told them I was losing weight.  I am now on the last hole easily.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Nov 3, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Do I feel healthier?  well, not really.  One thing I recently noticed is I don't get out of breath as easily as I did before, but l think I've lost some muscle mass & definitely feel weaker.  I'm hoping a bit more exercise should help that, though I'm not very good at exercise.  Need a kick up the bony bum.



I'm getting out at lunch for a 15min power walk. All I can spare but better than nothing and after 4 weeks of doing it I feel better for it.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, I do voluntary hospital transport for Addenbrookes hospital & if I get any spare time, I do go for a walk around the grounds.  It's quite big.  Better than nothing.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Nov 3, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, I do voluntary hospital transport for Addenbrookes hospital & if I get any spare time, I do go for a walk around the grounds.  It's quite big.  Better than nothing.


Such a decent thing to do, of course it will help


----------

